# Do we need an "old aged" PM ??????



## pr.itdude (Feb 24, 2009)

As loksabha election dates are approching day by day.......the campaigning of  all the parties have also been swinging speedly.....

NDA is representing Sh L.K Advani as the candidate for Prime Minister. Now in todays scenario, where the aam admi is looking for a change, change or revolution that make him feel secure, to lead a progressive life etc etc. so that india makes a mark on world's map.

Do we really need a buddha (sorry to use this word, old aged) prime minister. Im not sure but mr. advani is around 80 yrs old. Today we need a young, dynamic, visionful, sound leader. We need a leader not a lagger, leader who can lead the nation and be the representative personality on behalf of india.

Im not a politics related person but i m starting this thread after visiting mr. advani's portal (link provided at the right side). The BJP took a very gud step by making their presence on the web so to approach the youth of India. But they forgot that todays generation just not got influenced by the eye-candy ads n portals. We can understand what is going through all around.

Infact, in the contrast of this thread, i think Congress is making a gud move by showing Rahul Gandhi as their future leader. In this way, they'll definitely gain some concern as Rahul really looks confident, a leader and far away from the dirty sh*t political things........
He spent time with aam admi and talks only when needed......!!!


Im not taking any party's side, as all are_ "same thali ke chate patte"_ ..........and  just want to share my view after watching Mr. Advani's portal. And hope that u'll all do.!!

<<But his site is really gud......... +10 to the developer of the site>>


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't support old aged PM, But persons like APJ abdul kalam, Current PM (Manmohan sing) are perfect for post.


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2009)

> i think Congress is making a gud move by showing Rahul Gandhi as their future leader


Thats not a good move, its their 'only' move. 

I wud rather see some congress sycophant njoying the throne than witnessing the gandhi/nehru clan continuing the drama. He is truly a fish in the aquarium who studied outside INDIA, came to INDIA for politics, made a few immature statements & part of some unsolved mysteries.

*indiatoday.intoday.in/index.php?op...view&issueid=82&id=21442&Itemid=1&sectionid=4

So "young, dynamic, visionful, sound leader"?? Advani with his "Rath yatra" at this age seemed younger at heart. I'm also not taking sides. 

So no my friend, Raul Vinci is just a mommy's boy and INDIA needs to get rid of the aristocracy of Gandhi parivar from politics. 

Neways, can u please verify this for me? 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki5LJm3hn7c


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

We need a PM who knows about technology as only technology can save us !

Rahul Gandhi is a vicious n00b, who is no less corrupt than any other.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2009)

i wish abdul kalaam would be the PM , - he knows abt the importance of technologies he would suggest the growth of the people


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2009)

Do we need 'democracy'?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2009)

sometimes i do felt  the country will be good in the hands of military rather than this people


----------



## dips_view (Feb 24, 2009)

Age does not matter if the mind is young.But unfortunately most of Indian leaders of all ages have a medieval mentality.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 24, 2009)

mediator said:


> So no my friend, Raul Vinci is just a mommy's boy and INDIA needs to get rid of the aristocracy of Gandhi parivar from politics.
> 
> Neways, can u please verify this for me?
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki5LJm3hn7c



U made a gud point........i didnt knew that........!!!
but i was not only citing Rahul Gandhi aka Raul vinci...  but 
about whether the command of india should be given in young hands *like* rahul.......there could be other people too......

but yes.......if people like KALAM would come into politics..we can see our country leading the world more sooner than anyway...!!!
He was simply gr8....!!!



ichi said:


> We need a PM who knows about technology as only technology can save us !



in that case u should also stand for elections........ i'll definitely support u...!!
Otherwise.......ur wish couldnt be possible........


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2009)

> in that case u should also stand for elections........ i'll definitely support u


U r a kind man! I wish others were like u.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

Consider this: Raju Srivastava is contesting the forthcoming Lok Sabha elections and he is saying that you have tried criminals, now try a comedian o.0


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2009)

We want a PM who is more connected to poor people and which understands the plight of them. A BIG NO to Chidambaram & Manmohan Singh. They are too educated( ya thats the irony) and follows the rule book too much. They think all the people stay in ac houses and travels by car!! Kuch jyada hi angrezi jhadta hain yeh dono


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> in that case u should also stand for elections........ i'll definitely support u...!!
> Otherwise.......ur wish couldnt be possible........


I wish it could be possible but no way it is possible as people's mentality cannot be changed and by that I mean the uneducated masses and insolent literates who still believe in religion, regionalism and cast. 

Technology is the first step towards good life standards. Imagine how invention of fire and wheel precipitated human growth to newer depths.

Only then can poor people too think of a better future.

The thing is to plan for long term and not short term benefits. Thats where technology comes to rescue.


For example, Japan and South Korea


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't understand y people hate the gandhi family...it just baffles me sometimes...Is BJP any better with their Ram campaigns??Lol...many times i used to hear that there were illeterate politicians who are ruining the country & now people are saying chidambaram & manmohan are too educated??wtf??Actually i do not understand this attitude at all...Politicians work throughout the year..they do not have the previlege to go out for a vacation every year or ask for leaves etc..so they basically slog throughtout the year,....so hell yeah they are entitled to atleast get comfort with ac cars & houses...what do u think they should be in??Huts or slums...please note i am talking about politicians who are punctual in their work & am pretty sure every party has such good elements..its just we prefer to talk about the black sheeps most of the time..

Rahul gandhi..well i am not too sure about him but if i had to choose between rahul & priyanka...i would definitely pick priyanka...i feel she is the right person for this job but unfortunately she is not into politics as such...
erm..Many people have studied abroad & come back to india to work..so how can u judge rahul gandhi based on where he has studied??so many of my friends have studied & worked there..so whats wrong with studying abroad??


----------



## mediator (Mar 5, 2009)

There's nothing wrong in studying abroad. But since politicians have imposed the reservation system on the basis of caste, religion, gender etc then they should let their wards study in that "INDIAN" system and set examples promoting meritocracy. I hope you understand. What was the need for Sounya ji to send her lil child abroad? Was the system defective? AFAIK, reputed colleges existed in INDIA during Raul Vinci's childhood.

So the politicians play with the reservation system and then send their kids abroad. But funny part is that he went to the foreign college through money power and then failed. Guess he cud have faired better in the INDIAN system eh? 



> Many people have studied abroad & come back to india to work


You shud ask this question to urself that has he really come here to work or to play spoil sports? A guy who njoyed the gandhi-cream all his life, went abroad and studied thru money power and then failed, comes to INDIA makes immature statements all the way. Next, he goes to Gujarat where he has no knowledge of and challenges a person who actually made Gujarat shine? That my friend is just plain politics and if u define the word "work" as "to play typical politics", then I agree with u and it automatically becomes another reason as to 'why we shud banish the gandhi clan from politics'.

Clearly there is a great difference between the knowledge of two students, one who has studied in INDIA and another who has studied abroad, on the subject "INDIA" and without his Gandhi tag, he is simply another loser who failed in college and goes on making immature statements.

Besides, before voting, a citizen has the full right to enquire about the educational and work ex. background of the candidate and whether he is mentally sound. Clearly he fails in all.

So he went to college with gandhi tag n failed, entered politics with gandhi tag. What did he do in his own life with his own mettle? We need quintessential icons before us and knowledgeable people, not losers!



			
				ronnie said:
			
		

> Rahul gandhi..well i am not too sure about him but if i had to choose between rahul & priyanka...i would definitely pick priyanka


If I have to chose between gandhi clan and you, I might pick u!


----------



## virus_killer (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, when it comes to politics or any other field, I believe practice plays a foremost responsibility to advance the productivity as well as the outcome.  At times experience may perhaps do not need if a person has got adequate understanding of the work he/she has given. 

I also consider that, raul vinci is a noob in this competition and has not got enough knowledge about how to play it properly. Knowing hardly any things about the competition doesn’t make the person a champion or unique.  And now we need a PM who knows every move and strategies to win the game or to come further more at the forefront then other countries.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 5, 2009)

guys u can say watever u want but 1 thing tats fr guaranteed is rahul gandhi is no saint... noone is and well bein in gandhi parivar i really cant support him much seeing hw much development work they hav done in past 55 yrs... 5 yrs fr poor drunkard atal bihari vajpayee saheb excused.. they hav been n are the most corrupt institution and family the world has ever seen... also since there arent many options left as in NONE... i think i wont vote.. its lik i m not indifferent its jsut tat theres is no meaning in votin in either the congress or the hindutva badge *******s... 
ne kind of extremism fr me is absolutely forbid n well whichever party u choose some oldie baldy ll b takin the hotseat... exclude the now present DR MANMOHAN SINGH as he is best suited fr some academic institution... cmon ne1 who doesnt agree tat he is just a puppet is either **** crazy or congress mouthpiece...


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 6, 2009)

ya........thts true....
everyparty is corrupt.....no one is saint....!!

this is a situation of dilemma to vote whom...., when we know that candidate A is a murder and candidate B is corrupt n rapist, then voting either is just wastage of everything....!!

but this doesnt mean that we should not vote too......
we must find gud candidates, whether he is from a small party or a independent candidate. This will convey strong msg to the national parties that we just gonna vote to the candidate irrespective of party background.


I think there must be a database of all the candidates with all details like political history, any legal pending cases, any past criminical cases,family background, edu qual, income details, how many times he changed parties, etc etc.....in this way ppl will got to know more abt the candidates for which they r seeking to vote.

just like the ad of tata tea in which he ask the candidate _"whats ur edu qual? u hav applied for such a big post !! "_

JAAGO RE !!!!

...

hey guys i hv just checked out jaagore.com
its really informative.......u must have a look there.......

btw, watch this...*www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ECJrnqPcI


----------



## mediator (Mar 6, 2009)

> when we know that candidate A is a *murder* and candidate B is *corrupt n rapist*


Both parties have same 'qualities' only difference remains that one thrives by wooing minority (muslim-vote) and other by majority. 

Correct me, but I think BJP was formed becoz of Congress's apathy towards majority. Appeasement policy, which divided INDIA in 1947 and now happening again. 

*www.bjp.org/history/history.html


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 15, 2009)

I really dont know whom to cast vote.With Vajpayee it was so easy.At least that times BJP was all about progress and development.
   Congress is sure no -no for me.Not with the mess lying around.

   It would help so much if BJP didint raise Ram Mandir or any communal issues or if MR Advani didint come up with statements like Free mobiles for all .( I'm a heavy tax payer so it hurts when the parties proclaim such stuff.We know where the money is coming from)
    Right now with congress potryaing no PM or atleast if we think along the terms of Mr Manmohan Singh,i dont think i will want him as a PM.
   OFFTOPIC//
      Had people known that Monmohan was to be the PM,instead of Sonia Gandhi as was cast in the last election Congress would never have gathered enough seats to cast a PM.

  Sorry but another OFFTOPIC//


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Correct me, but I think BJP was formed becoz of Congress's apathy towards majority. Appeasement policy, which divided INDIA in 1947 and now happening again.
> 
> *www.bjp.org/history/history.html



     I like you mediator.Seriosuly no joke. I know you have the habit of giving biased reference link which are so obvious,but this time you surpass all.
   You gave a BJP parties official link for stuff against congress as proof. 

   This forum would be so lonely without you.  Please keep up the good work.

    Whatever i think for the last 5 years Congress has played havoc with my hardearned tax money.
   I have no choice but to cast my vote to BJP. 
   Wish Atal were healthy ? Sigh ~


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 15, 2009)

Hav u guys heard d news........Mr. Advani saying that he'll provide lappys in just Rs.10,000 if they win.....!!! And 1.2 lacs jobs in the IT sector........

ridiculous.......!!!
earlier they r promising at d tym of election that they'll increase jobs but this tym they have specified the department......

--------------------------------
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Today Ms. Mayawati said they r gonna to go for elections alone. i.e., withouht any alliance or _ gathbandhan _ .........
she is very very intelligent.......if she got a gud no. of MPs...then she can demand whatever she want and could play a major role.......a deciding factor for making Govt..!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Today Ms. Mayawati said they r gonna to go for elections alone. i.e., withouht any alliance or _ gathbandhan _ .........
she is very very intelligent.......if she got a gud no. of MPs...then she can demand whatever she want and could play a major role.......a deciding factor for making Govt..!!!!


----------



## Mystic (Mar 15, 2009)

^ They also said 2mbps in every village, for 200 per month. Yea right.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 15, 2009)

The Indian political system is such that it does not allow any new parties who stand in the election , any chance of winning it or even coming close  ....

Rest be assured that even our grandchildren will only have a choice of Congress or BJP in the elections ....

Why bother wasting taxpayers money (conducting elections) ....


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 17, 2009)

^^true....
may b so that these politicians think that we r busy in elections or election commission officer get paid.....!!!


----------

